# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  حال الشباب عند سماع صوت البنات !!!

## أميرة قوس النصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بصراحه الموضوع اعجنبني قرأته في منتدى


كنت نايم.. وبعالم الأحلام هايم.. 
مادري في شو كنت أحلم 
مره احس اني اسوق سياره.. 
ومره اقول كنت مضيف طياره.. 
كان الجو بارد.. 
وكنت متغطي وشارد.. 


رن التلفون 
وقلت ياترى من يكون؟؟ 
هذا المزعج هل هو صديق ولا مزيون.. 
هل هو عاقل ولا مجنون؟؟ 
رديت عليه وانا كلي شك وظنون!! 
وبـرقه بعد ماكنت عصبي انا انسان حنون.. 
سمعت صوت ماتوقعته.. : 
ولا في خيالي تخيلته.. 
ولا حتى بحلمي سمعته.. 
بنت.. << 
قلت هلا 
وقالت اهلين.. 
نوره موجوده؟؟ 
قلت وأنا صوتي رايح فيها.. 
لحظه شوي بناديها.. 
وجلست أصوت واقول نوره .. يامن نوره يلاقيها.. 
ورديت للسماعه وقلت مادري وين راحت الله يهديها.. 
بس دقيقة ماعندنا نوره!! 
وبادر البنت خوف!! 
قالت آسفه غلطانه.. 
قلت ولا يهمك عادي لا تكونين زعلانه؟؟ 
مايهم اذا ماعندنا بالاسم فلانه.. 
قلت شكلك كنت نايم.. 
قلت لا.. توني قايم.. 
قالت تدرس ؟؟ 
قلت الدراسه خلاص باح.. 
انتي شكلك تدرسين؟؟ 
كيف اختباراتك ؟؟ عسى أنكم مرتاحين.. 
قالت باقي لنا ونخلص يومين 
وخايفه والله من مادتين.. 
قلت من الاختبارات لآ تخافين.. 
دامج الليل تذاكرين.. 
وعلى الله تعتمدين.. 
واللي يزرع جح ( بطيخ ) ما يحصد يقطين.. 
أهم شي انك ماتنسين.. 
قبل الاختبار الله تدعين.. 
ومن إبليس تتعوذين…….. 
خلقه من نار وخلقنا من طين.. وجلسنا نسولف في أمور.. 
من شو اسمك الين غلاء المهور.. 
قالت اسمي (ود) وقلت لها انا امحمد.. 
وقالت صدفه غريبه اسامينا فيها دال.. 
تصدق كنت اتمنى يسموني نوال!! 
تصدقين وانا كنت اتمنى يسموني جمال 
وجلسنا نسولف في بحور الشعر والموال.. 
وماهمنا كلام الناس والعذال.. 
وفجاءة خلصت السوالف ولا لقينا اللي ينقال؟؟ 
وسكتنا.. 
وبدلع..قالت أنت تشجع النصر؟؟ 
قلت في قلبي.. مادري أجاوبك بكف ولا بنعال.. 
بالله عليك هذا سؤال؟؟ 
قلت أنا هلالي.. وما يهمني القيل والقال.. << احلى 
هذا الكوماندوز هذا حبه طاح في القلب ولا ينشال.. 
والشمس مايغطيها مشخال.. 
قالت شمعنى الهلال!!.. 
قلت يا بنت.. الهلال فن ولعب ويفوز باللي حضر..
وجمهوره له كلمة وامر.. 
يابنت..لا تغريني بالكثير.. 
لو تضربين مليون بصفر تساوي صفر.. << احم 
و حتشرنا وشبينا.. بس بسرعه انطفينا.. 
الظاهر بعضنا هوينا.. 
وبدرب الحب ابتدينا.. 
قالت.. محمد.. 
قلت آمري يا ود.. 
قالت اوصف لي شكلك.. 
هذا وين توهقنا.. 
شوفي العرب لونهم واحد 
ولسانهم واحد.. واحلف بالله ولا غيره أحد 
أني ماني طويل ولا قصير.. 
شعري ناعم مثل الحرير.. 
قالت والعيون.. 
قلت العيون شبرين في ثلاثه اشبار 
قالت اسد.. 
قلت شكرا يا احلى شهد 
المهم ان تواعدنا.. 
والموعد باجك في المول قررنا.. 
بين خوف وامل تواعدنا.. 
وقضيت ليلتي في حيرة.. 
وش البس؟؟ جنز ولا كندوره والله حيرة.. 
مافي غيرها يفك الحيرة.. شيشه و تعميرة.. 
ورجعت للبيت اعاتب امسي وابتسم لغدي.. 
وبصعوبة نمت.. قعدت اتقلب وون.. 
يا قلبي قلي شو اللي من الحب اهون؟؟ 
غريبه هالدنيا غريبة.. 
وراحت ليلتي.. وزادت بلوتي.. 
اليوم موعدي.. انا والحب بنلتقي.. 
وكشخت 
لبست فوق راسي غترتي.. 
في مكان اللقاء تغيرت حتى خطوتي.. 
صرت ارتجف واترنح بمشيتي.. 
كائني انساق للموت وهاذي نهايتي.. 
مب سوالف شجاعة.. هذي اكبر بطولاتي.. 
ايذا خسرت بتضيع احلى امنياتي.. 
جلست ادور والف وحول المكان اطوف.. 
وين هذيك العين اللي عليها قلبي ملهوف.. 
ود؟؟ ياليت الناس تجي وتشوف.. 
وفجاءة.. 
وصلني مسج.. 
يقول.. 
سويتها فيك 
رد بيتكم وخل عنك هسوالف ياتـعبان 
روح نام .. 
تعيش وتاكل غيرها 
و سويتها فيك .. 
:المرسل 

الوااااااااااااااااالده 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## drlovely

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله ما يقدروا يعيشوا من غيرنا :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله ما يقدروا يعيشوا من غيرنا




والله ؟

ليش شو كينيين انتو ؟


بعدين هيه كل بنت بنت ؟


ما هو في بنت بتخزي وفي زي شارابوفا ؟


انتي جمعتي الكل مع انو المعظمكم مش حلو       :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> والله ؟
> 
> ليش شو كينيين انتو ؟
> 
> 
> بعدين هيه كل بنت بنت ؟
> 
> 
> ما هو في بنت بتخزي وفي زي شارابوفا ؟
> ...


شارابوفا !!! شو يعني ؟ ما عجبني المصطلح  :Bl (35):

----------


## دمعة فرح

يا حرام عن جد انو بحزن : :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): :بس منيح انها طلعت بالنهايه مامتو احسن من اي حد تاني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> شارابوفا !!! شو يعني ؟ ما عجبني المصطلح



الله يسامحك بعرفك ب ماريا شاربوفا او كما يطلق عليها الحسناء 

1-لاعبة تنس
2-عارضة ازياء
3-صاحبة ملايين
4-اعلانات بلاوي
5-بتحبني بس انا ما بدي احبها ... مو عاجبيتني في عنا بالحصن احلى.








بس بصراحه انتو احلى منها     :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## drlovely

> والله ؟
> 
> ليش شو كينيين انتو ؟
> 
> 
> بعدين هيه كل بنت بنت ؟
> 
> 
> ما هو في بنت بتخزي وفي زي شارابوفا ؟
> ...


حلوين ولا وحشين بردوا هتموتوا علينا ومش هتقدروا تعيشوا من غيرنا :SnipeR (19):

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله لا يطوزرك على القصيدة ما احلاها
انسجمت وصرت الحن فيها
بس بالاخير طلعتلي امي
فكرتها رسالة من حبيبة 
عشان فيها اسمي  :Db465236ff: 




بعدين احنا اصلا ما في بنت بتضحك علينا
هاي من تأليفكو يالبنات  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

صوتكم في حنيه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مع شوية دلع منكم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و طبعاً بتكون رانه بالغلط :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


و الي بتحكي معي بدها تتشيرني بشغله عاطفيه بعدين تحكيلي انها معجه بكجرد سمع صوتي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اله يسامحكوا يالنسوان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

دوا الو ولشكالو
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
                                                      اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10                      
_


الله يسامحك بعرفك ب ماريا شاربوفا او كما يطلق عليها الحسناء 

1-لاعبة تنس
2-عارضة ازياء
3-صاحبة ملايين
4-اعلانات بلاوي
5-بتحبني بس انا ما بدي احبها ... مو عاجبيتني في عنا بالحصن احلى.








بس بصراحه انتو احلى منها   _ 

في روسيات احلى منها
لا تشد على حالك...روح على روسيا وجيبلك وحده  :Db465236ff:  قال يعني االبنات هون قاتلين حالهم عليك :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اضحكن
مبسوطات كثير على الهقصة
لو حكينا عنك بتزعلن وبتعملن مشكلة كبيرة  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _اضحكن
> مبسوطات كثير على الهقصة
> لو حكينا عنك بتزعلن وبتعملن مشكلة كبيرة_


الموضوع كله للمزح يا جنتل..يعني احنا مابهون النا فيكم :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_الموضوع كله للمزح يا جنتل..يعني احنا مابهون النا فيكم_


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

يعني خجلتيني بهالحكي

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> اقتباس:
>                                                       في روسيات احلى منها
> لا تشد على حالك...روح على روسيا وجيبلك وحده  قال يعني االبنات هون قاتلين حالهم عليك




[/COLOR][/FONT]ليش اروح على روسيا البنات صراحه بموتوا فيه بس انا ما بحب احكي معهم انا اصلا مش فاضي ... 


انت ما سمعتي بالدعوه الي رفعوها بنات الاردن(وخصوصا الحصن) علي ؟؟؟ قال سارق عقلهم من كتر ما بحبوني .

انا شو اعمل مع اني مش مرتبط بحبل بس بستنى ماريا شاربوفا اصلا اليوم بدها تحكي معي .

<![if !ie]>

Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## آلجوري

حلوة مها ...  :Smile: 

أما انت يا زيكوووو ... ارحمها وارحم البنات إشوي  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> حلوين ولا وحشين بردوا هتموتوا علينا ومش هتقدروا تعيشوا من غيرنا




والله ؟

بجوز حكيك صح بس مش الكل لا تجمعي بجوز ما اقدر اعيش من غير وحده بس مش الكل  بس اما انتو في تامر وفي ريان وفي ........ اما انا في بس ماريا شاربوفا .


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>


 :Acebf6cab7:  :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (55):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بحكي شو مال البنات عنا الفصل هذا

طلع منك يا زيكو 

دخيلك خلينا بنت عشان نتجوز
مش توخذهن كلهن

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> حلوين ولا وحشين بردوا هتموتوا علينا ومش هتقدروا تعيشوا من غيرنا





> بحكي شو مال البنات عنا الفصل هذا
> 
> طلع منك يا زيكو 
> 
> دخيلك خلينا بنت عشان نتجوز
> مش توخذهن كلهن



شفت يا كبير كيف ؟؟
يا زلمه قاتلين حالهم علي بس انا ما بدي!!
دبحوني كلهم بدهم رقمي حسيت حالي الدفاع المدني .
شو بتغزلوا فيه معقول لهدرجه حلو انا ؟؟


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_




شفت يا كبير كيف ؟؟
يا زلمه قاتلين حالهم علي بس انا ما بدي!!
دبحوني كلهم بدهم رقمي حسيت حالي الدفاع المدني .
شو بتغزلوا فيه معقول لهدرجه حلو انا ؟؟ 

<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>_




ليس كل من ينظر إليك هو معجب بك ...
قد يكون من ينظر إليك ... يحمد الله على العافيه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_ 
ليس كل من ينظر إليك هو معجب بك ...
قد يكون من ينظر إليك ... يحمد الله على العافيه_ 



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


كثير بتصير معك كأنه

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شفت يا كبير كيف ؟؟
> يا زلمه قاتلين حالهم علي بس انا ما بدي!!
> ...




ممكن بس شو رأيك انه البنات بدهم رقمي وبحكولي بنحبك كتير طب لو كنت مجنون ما حكولي هيك ومش اي بنات كمان بنات ابو الحلو والنار .

يعني شو اعمل انا ؟


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_


كثير بتصير معك كأنه
_


 كل شي بصير أبو حماد ...

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _ 
> ليس كل من ينظر إليك هو معجب بك ...
> قد يكون من ينظر إليك ... يحمد الله على العافيه_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




جنتل احكيلها لما اكون ماشي معك شو بصير لما 1/2 بنات الاردن بدهم يحكوا معي وال 1/2 التاني معك بالله ما احنا سارقين عقل البنات يا كبير ؟؟

اكيد بحكي معك باليوم 1000 مكالمه من ارقام غريبه وبتطلع بنت بالاخر بدها تحبك وانت ما بتوافق


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_ 

كل شي بصير أبو حماد ..._


 اكيد 

 :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_
جنتل احكيلها لما اكون ماشي معك شو بصير لما 1/2 بنات الاردن بدهم يحكوا معي وال 1/2 التاني معك بالله ما احنا سارقين عقل البنات يا كبير ؟؟ 
اكيد بحكي معك باليوم 1000 مكالمه من ارقام غريبه وبتطلع بنت بالاخر بدها تحبك وانت ما بتوافق 

<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>
_


 شو بدي احكي يا زيكو
والله احيانا ما بنام الليل على قد ما برن
لا لو تشوف 
الدفتر تبع التخرج ما قعد 24 ساعه الا وهو ملان
وصيت على 3 دفاتر ثانية
لانه ما لحق 
المعجبات كثير


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_
جنتل احكيلها لما اكون ماشي معك شو بصير لما 1/2 بنات الاردن بدهم يحكوا معي وال 1/2 التاني معك بالله ما احنا سارقين عقل البنات يا كبير ؟؟ 
اكيد بحكي معك باليوم 1000 مكالمه من ارقام غريبه وبتطلع بنت بالاخر بدها تحبك وانت ما بتوافق 

<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>
_


 كمان كل شي بصير ..

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

طيب وين محطوط دفترك

صورتك محطوطه وله لأ ؟

يا زلمه وقعتلك نانسي وهيفا وشاربوفا ؟.

----------


## The Gentle Man

جوري مش عارفة و بدها تحكي 












اصلا احنا بلا البنات ما بنعرف نعيش
لولا البنات ما عرفنا طعم الحياة

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_جوري مش عارفة و بدها تحكي 


_



ما افهمت ؟؟!!

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_ 
ما افهمت ؟؟!!_



بحكي جوري مش عارفة شو بدها تحكي 
ما عندها غير كل شي بصير  :Icon31:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _ 
> ما افهمت ؟؟!!_
> 
> 
> 
> بحكي جوري مش عارفة شو بدها تحكي 
> ما عندها غير كل شي بصير




فش حدا بطلع مع احلا شبين في العالم براس يا كبير
جوري سكتت زي ما سكتوا 1562214 بنت قبلها


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_

فش حدا بطلع مع احلا شبين في العالم براس يا كبير
جوري سكتت زي ما سكتوا 1562214 بنت قبلها 

<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>_





كمان كل شي بصير... !!

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

كل اشي بصير حتى انك تضلي تكتبي كل اشي بصير

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

جوري
 شكرا على ردودك الحلوة والمشجعه  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

كل شي بصير ...

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10 					 
> _
> 
> فش حدا بطلع مع احلا شبين في العالم براس يا كبير
> جوري سكتت زي ما سكتوا 1562214 بنت قبلها
> 
> 
> <![if !ie]>
> ...


ياسيدي..بالنسبه الي سكتت..بس لاتزعل مني..لان حكيك طفولي  :Db465236ff:  او على الاقل غير منطقي...والمثل بحكي من مدحه نفسه فهو كاذب...بتمنى ما تزعل.. :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> ياسيدي..بالنسبه الي سكتت..بس لاتزعل مني..لان حكيك طفولي  او على الاقل غير منطقي...والمثل بحكي من مدحه نفسه فهو كاذب...بتمنى ما تزعل..



انا والله ما بزعل وبحكي هيك بس لانو كنا انا وجنتل زهقنين وبدنا نتسلى بس يعني انا الحكي طالع مش من كل عقلي اصلا كلو حكي فاضي

طفولي ممكن بس انا الحكي مش من عقلي من باب التنهيف والمزح

من مدح نفسه كذاب والله هاي اكثر من صح انا يا زهرة بعد ما شفت الحياة مع الشغل في شركتنا عرفت انو الانسان قد ما وصل بضل عبارة عن اشي تافه.

بجوز انا عكس ما فهمتي بس الموضوع كان مزح

تقبلي مرررروررري

<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> كل شي بصير ...



عيدي هاي الكلمه مره ثانية واحصلي على جائزه .

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10 					 
> _
> انا والله ما بزعل وبحكي هيك بس لانو كنا انا وجنتل زهقنين وبدنا نتسلى بس يعني انا الحكي طالع مش من كل عقلي اصلا كلو حكي فاضي
> 
> طفولي ممكن بس انا الحكي مش من عقلي من باب التنهيف والمزح
> 
> من مدح نفسه كذاب والله هاي اكثر من صح انا يا زهرة بعد ما شفت الحياة مع الشغل في شركتنا عرفت انو الانسان قد ما وصل بضل عبارة عن اشي تافه.
> 
> ...


الله يسعدك انك مازعلت  :Db465236ff:  ومعك حق الحكي كله مزح بمزح  :Smile:

----------


## شمس الشتاء

:Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## دليلة

ياحرام  اكلها المسكين
يسلمو  ماكنت اتوقع هيك النهاية :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يبسطكو على طول يارب  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ياسيدي..بالنسبه الي سكتت..بس لاتزعل مني..لان حكيك طفولي  او على الاقل غير منطقي...والمثل بحكي من مدحه نفسه فهو كاذب...بتمنى ما تزعل.._


 هو كان بتخوث عليكو يعني ما بحكي جد :Db465236ff: 

و هو كان بلعب معكو زي ما لعب مع الملايين الي قبلكم و انتو اثبتوا انه كلامه مزبوط لما حلق للبنات الي زمان... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة drlovely  
_حلوين ولا وحشين بردوا هتموتوا علينا ومش هتقدروا تعيشوا من غيرنا_


 اه يعني انتو الي بتعيشوا من غيرنا :SnipeR (19): ....

بس بيني وبينكم انا اذا ما بتزوج 4 ما برتاحلي بال على الي منشوفو يومي...

----------


## ابو العبد

بس تعليقي على هذا الموضوع انه يلامس واقعنا...
وبأيده 75% ... لأنه مش كل الشباب هيك....
و فكرته قديمه...

----------

